# Lancaster Nighttime Taxi



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I know some of you love aviation so I thought I'd share a few of this set, from East Kirkby's evening Taxi last night. It's an awesome spectacle in the daytime but even better in the dark.



Ghost of the Night. by Harry Measures, on Flickr



Just Jane Evening Taxi. by Harry Measures, on Flickr



Just Jane Evening Taxi. by Harry Measures, on Flickr



Just Jane Evening Taxi. by Harry Measures, on Flickr



Just Jane Evening Taxi. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed them...

Rest of the set here: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjCGMCDS

Cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just stunning! Thanks for posting..


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Great pics, especially like the last one in b&w with the coloured exhaust flames. Very arty.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Superb absolutely brilliant thanks for sharing


----------



## Cultfollower (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

WOW just about says it all, they are just...WOW!


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I see the first one has broken after I replaced it with a lighter one of Flickr, so here it is again..!



Ghost of the Night. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

And a quick colour one:



Just Jane Night Run. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Harry.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

OUTSTANDING pics.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice pics


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

This was on the news tonight, being restored by two

old boys in memory of their brother who was shot

down during WW2.

Your pics are stunning.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> This was on the news tonight, being restored by two
> 
> old boys in memory of their brother who was shot
> 
> ...


Yes it was, saw the article myself. Would love to see it flying again, great planes IMO. They've been trying to get it airworthy for years now, apparently the CAA kept moving the goalposts further and further away. 2013 looks a good year for aviation especially with the possibility of the Burma spits, also the Kiwi Mossie might make a trip over here too! Shame it's the Vulcan's last 

Thanks again.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just saw the piece on the news. Fantastic story for a fantastic 'plane. Great pictures too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Measch said:


> Shame it's the Vulcan's last


why do you say that? I thought they had raised enough to fly XH558 for the next couple of years?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

no8yogi said:


> Measch said:
> 
> 
> > Shame it's the Vulcan's last
> ...


She needs major modifications to her wings and engines that the Trust have decided are not feasible, so 2014 should mark her last flights.

Having said that they are still about Â£40k short of their target to fly again this year, so she could well have flown her last display, especially following an aborted take off due to engine failure end of last year.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Gorgeous photos 

I need to learn how to use a camera!

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Measch said:
> ...


Here's a good summary of the issues and what is being done...

http://maintenanceonline.org/maintenanceonline/content_images/pages%206,%207,%208.pdf


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great piccies, I'm wondering if they are going to succeed with this thing about maybe a 100 Spitfires are buried in CKD form somewheres in Burma and places.

Now that would be a find indeed! :yes:


----------

